# Long cycle vs short cycle



## eminemnyc (Jun 8, 2014)

Wich one do u guys prefer?!?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 9, 2014)

Long (like 14-18wks)


----------



## eminemnyc (Jun 9, 2014)

That's what I do but the longer the cycle is the mush somebody need to stay off...how long u stay off after a 18 weeks cycle?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 9, 2014)

Depends, but normally I stay off 4-6 weeks then blast again.


----------



## eminemnyc (Jun 9, 2014)

Wasn't it the time u were on? On u just do that after the pct


----------



## Mistakang (Apr 6, 2015)

lol...my first time running i ran from july til dec....test and tren here and there....until i found the right combo that gave me that change i wanted to see....a vet from the board told me to do that in a pm...dude was on the money

I been off since feb... been running clomid and feel great in the gym....overall performance went up... im just letting my tendons heal since i was going heavy so im doing a lot of ground based lifts right now 43 inch vertical isnt bad for a old head like me....


----------

